# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 6/6/18

## pookie18

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

Click below for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related story/video:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Number 0: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Nancy Pelosi Defends MS-13 (video)

----------

Beachcomber (06-06-2018),JMWinPR (06-06-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-08-2018),Mainecoons (06-06-2018),MrogersNhood (06-06-2018),potlatch (06-06-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

So true!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Headbang:

----------

Mainecoons (06-06-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> So true!


RIP R. Lee Ermey...

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-08-2018),MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> RIP R. Lee Ermey...



Yeah, The Gunny was pretty cool.

He played in a Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie..yeesh!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> So true!


Best one all year @pookie18

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Of course this one describes in detail the brains on the left.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-08-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> Best one all year @pookie18


Still waiting for Camera Hogg to accept the girl's arm-wrestling challenge...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Still waiting for Camera Hogg to accept the girl's arm-wrestling challenge...


He would still lose even if the girl tied both arms behind her back.

----------

JMWinPR (06-06-2018)

----------


## Beachcomber

> He would still lose even if the girl tied both arms behind her back.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Well, the Pookie Monster strikes again.

Good Stuff for stirring up the old brain cells.

----------

Mainecoons (06-06-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> He would still lose even if the girl tied both arms behind her back.


Just to make things fair (Rush L.)...

----------


## pookie18

> Well, the Pookie Monster strikes again.
> 
> Good Stuff for stirring up the old brain cells.


Stirring things up can be good, Doc...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Well, the Pookie Monster strikes again.
> 
> Good Stuff for stirring up the old brain cells.


I am satisfied if i get a brain fart.

----------


## scootervanneuter

Thanks, Pookie!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks, Pookie!


You're welcome, Scooter!

----------

